# Newbie here



## JoJo2010 (Aug 9, 2005)

Hello All

I'm new here and want to introduce myself.  Not sure which board to post on - several apply - so I'll start off here.

I've been ttc for 8 years - unexplained.  Had 1 ivf in 2005, pg but m/c at 12 weeks.  Amazingly got pg naturally a few months later and dd was born in 2006 when I was 40 (and dh 3.  We're so lucky to have her and she is amazing.  However, I can't get the idea of having another out of my head.  I've just turned 44 and know that the odds are stacked against me but I just can't seem to stop hoping.  I am reluctant to go down the ivf route again.  Have tried acupuncture and foresight vitamins.

Sometimes I feel ok and thankful for what I've got but other times I feel really down.  It's difficult to find friends to talk to as most of them have not had ttc issues and however well-meaning they are, really don't understand.  There are so many pregnancies around at the moment too - even my 40-something friends seem to manage it!

Sometimes I just need somewhere to go for some friendly words.  Hope to be able to offer others encouragement too.

Look forward to meeting you.

JoJo


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

hi jojo


welcome to the board ff is a fabulous place to come to for a friendly word its certaintly kept me sane through ttc

congrats on your dd and i think everyone on this board knows how you feel its so hard when you have the want for another child and i think alot of people dont see it the same as not having a child at all when really the pain is just the same 

i wish you lots and lots of luck in your journey and i hope you get a lovely bfp soon


----------

